# 1992 Hymer 544 Blown Air heating Pipes Missing?



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Amazing what you miss when you look round a van, I didn't spot the previous owner of my van had removed all the blown air heating pipework by cutting it off at the base of the wardrobe.

He did gain a fully usable locker, and as he only went away in the summer I guess it didn't matter to him. However I would like to reinstate the system, could anyone tell me a source for the piping and various connectors and if possible a digital image of how it should look?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

For Truma parts and schematics of heating systems.

http://www.trumauk.com/


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Heating tubes*

Peter Hambilton at Hambilton Engineering (www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect ) will be able to supply you with the pipe work and vents, and probably describe to you where it runs.

If it's the same layout at the 640 Starline (Dinette + Long settee), the tubes run out of the wardrobe, and along the inside of the settee nearest the aisle, then at the front, they go under the floor (Need to insulate them) and resurface under the foremost bench of the dinette, along the rear edeg of that, and through the small rebated channel under the table. You'll need to measure the overall length from the boiler.

Smick


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,

I will take some digital images of my B544 system that should provide you with a clue as to how it might have looked originally.

Bob


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

*Heater Pipe Photos*

Photos attached


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

*More photos*

More photos....

Hope this helps


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

*More photos*

Missed Front of Cupboard


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Warbler. Is your water pipe from your frost valve ok in that position (running close to heater pipe)? It looks a "burnt" colour to me. 

The heating pipes can become very hot. I wouldn't like to see your pipe melt or become brittle over time by heating and cooling.

Johnny F


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You won't regret putting it in. The bathroom becomes like a hot air dryer when you are having a shower - fabulous. The rest works brilliantly too!

Pat


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Piping*

O'LEARY'S will be able to supply to piping - saw it there when we visited. We want to try to get heating into the bathroom too - will have a look at our system to see what it should do!

Sundial


----------

